# DHA MARRIAGE interview



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi everyone 
Any insight on how to book the dha interview for marriage to SA citizen as a foreigner? 
How many interviews are there and when can you be married after the completion of the interviews


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Morning,

Went through this process 2 years back. Only 1 interview required after which the interviewing officer will print out a letter stating that they are happy with the relationship. 

With this letter you can then go to any home affairs to book for a date. When I made my booking at the Centurion office i was given a date +-10 days away.

In regards to the booking we wanted ours on the same day and the only office that would let us was the Akasia office in Pretoria. We did it on the same day and it lasted +-25 minutes.

If you are close to PTA the DHA office in town (Byron Place, 320 Sophie de Bruyn St) was the most clued up. They seemed to have all the accurate information. Back then they even had a checklist of all the documents required for a union between a foreigner and a citizen.


----------

